# Poland campsites please



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Any recommendations for campsites in the following areas:

Masurian Lakeland

Slowinski Sand Dunes

Wieliczka Salt Mine, Krakow

Gdansk Old Town

Bialowieza Forest

Tatra Mountains

Thanks,

Jed


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jed

I think I am the ony MHF member actually in Poland and I am no help because we always wild camp, which is very easy in Poland.

Maybe some people who have toured here will be along, although some I know who have visited have also been wildcampers mainly.

There are only smaller/older MHs in Poland - I have never seen a Polish 'A' Class. I do not know the length of your Dakota, but if necessary you may want to check pitch sizes at Polish sites

Geoff


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks, Geoff,

Like to wild camp myself but always a little unsure in a new country at first. Any info on good spots? I'll keep my eyes open for others parked up.

My van is 7.6m / 4.25 tonnes. So will need to check campsites.

Also got to get my head around the toll system. Take it that over 3.5 tonnes I'm classed as a lorry?

Jed


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jed,

I had this bookmarked from a few years ago, might be of use...

http://camperpark.pl/main.php?lang=en&country=1&type=1

Haven't checked it properly but think its a mix of overnight places and campsites.

Pete


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Pete,

That looks like an excellent resource.

Jed


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Jed
> 
> I think I am the ony MHF member actually in Poland and I am no help because we always wild camp, which is very easy in Poland.
> 
> ...


I'll be watching this thread with interest.

When you wild camp in Poland, where do you obtain fresh water from please? My imagination ends at garages and cemeteries, or visit campsites every few days.

Also, where do you prefer to dump the loo waste please?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

jedi said:


> Thanks, Geoff,
> 
> Like to wild camp myself but always a little unsure in a new country at first. Any info on good spots? I'll keep my eyes open for others parked up.
> 
> ...


Jed

We think this is a great country for wildcampers, as is Slowakia - at least the West side. There are no signs against it, no height barriers(actually not many official CPs - people just pull off the road - not many fences). I believe that, in common with most ex-Communist countries, there still exists law against wildcamping but it is totally ignored by MHs, Caravans and many, many tent campers - they just have not repealed the law. However I would not wildcamp near a military installation (not many)

As for looking for other MHs wildcamping? forget it - you will hardly see any on the road. When we wildcamp in a sort of popular area, e.g. like a sports lake/resevoir we are more likely to have car/tent campers with boats,canoes etc as neighbours and spread out a bit with BBQs and guitars etc.

Normally we are on our own.

One time it was late and we were on a narrow country lane, found a pull-off leaing to a building site, checked with house opposite whether OK - answer not sure if builders there tomorrow, so invited to park on their lane/drive as they were not going out till 1000. Certainly never even had a scowl from a local.

If you might be near Katowice send me a PM well before and maybe we can meet - plenty parking, water tap, EHU, all in our yard and S/Market opposite.

Geoff


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> If you might be near Katowice send me a PM well before and maybe we can meet - plenty parking, water tap, EHU, all in our yard and S/Market opposite.
> Geoff


May well take you up on that offer, Geoff.

Thanks,

Jed


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HurricaneSmith said:


> I'll be watching this thread with interest.
> 
> When you wild camp in Poland, where do you obtain fresh water from please? My imagination ends at garages and cemeteries, or visit campsites every few days.
> 
> Also, where do you prefer to dump the loo waste please?


John

Sorry I missed your post above on here so understand why you PMed me with same.

Unfortunately although we live here we never have had to face the problem of water nor dump. If in Poland it is usually for a long w/e and if we are away for longer it is usually South to Slovakia(100km) or West on M/Way to Germany/France/UK.

Since we exclusively wild-camp we carry a spare cassette(we might even get a third) - usually last a week for two of us, providing the male can find a hedge(s)

Learn to know which S/Markets have Customers toilets(Lidl, Aldi, LeClerc do not. Tesco do in UK but not sure in Poland) - just to save cassette, not for emptying.

Motorway Service Stations in Poland (about 50%) have toilet dump grids for the coaches/buses. There is a symbol on the motorway signs when approaching, says BUS and a symbol. It is well-signed on the S/S area. I am not sure if there is water there - sorry never looked.

Of course, some people advocate having done the Boy Scout 'Latrine' badge - the badge is probably a shovel. There are lots of forests in Poland and many tent wildcampers - but I have never asked them:wink2:

Sorry that on this subject I am of limited help. However if near us Katowice) we have big yard, EHU, grey water drain and a basement toilet for cassette. But please not 10 MHs at once:surprise:

One or two other tips.

Diesel(off-M/Way) is today £0,80/lt - much cheaper than Germany and Slovakia but do not know Czech price. S/Markets do not have their own brand. Shell seems as cheap as anywhere - BP not.

Food is about 20% less than UK. Booze is also cheaper especially at pub prices - there is one bar by a lake where a 5% lager is £1 for 1/2 lt draught.

Any other info that any of you want other info please ask.

Geoff


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Geoff,

Thank you for your really helpful reply, and clicking a 'Like' simply doesn't seem enough for everything you've written.

I don't have a large enough van to carry multiple toilet cassettes and so may have to be creative. We lived in Jamaica in the 70s and hired a lovely cottage high up in the Blue Mountains, surrounded by pretty hydrangeas. We couldn't find the toilet when we arrived, and the problem was solved when I saw the entrenching tool at the back door (no pun intended.)

There is so much to see and do in Poland, and I have been helped by a Polish friend who's family originally came from the south east (in what is now Ukraine.) She highly recommends the Cicerone walking guide to the High Tatras. I'll print off your post and staple it together with her info.

Don't worry, I would't dream of turning up without permission.

Thank you again ................. What a great Forum this is!!! :smile2:


ps. A passion of mine is music. One LP I converted to iTunes is 'Popular Music from Poland' recorded in 1966. It's first track is an oberek called "Basia."


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are thinking we need to try Poland

Nicholsong

You may have visitors

I just need to meet you

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Would have been smilies etc

But I'm scared to use other than quick post

Trembling on the brink

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes we are going to try Poland too.


Any/many restrictions on motorhomes, tolls etc?


Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Paul

Maybe we could meet up

Who knows

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes that would be nice Sandra.


The only problem is our dog would kill yours.


She would get stuck in Shadows throat, she's only a tiny girl:smile2:


Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not a problem

It would be love at first sight

Tuggys little Ellie led him a dance

He's still reeling

Sandra


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

aldra said:


> Would have been smilies etc
> 
> But I'm scared to use other than quick post
> 
> ...


Sandra,
Be brave just click the black reply button, above the quick reply
and you will have as many smileys as you like,
go on you know you want to,,,,,
:surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise:

Misty


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We went to Poland a couple of years ago and again last year. A lot of the fuel stations have large parking areas for lorries which we used a lot. They also have little cafes - basically lorry drivers cafes but most quite smart. We used them sometimes and enjoyed well-cooked cheap local food - 1000 times better than little chef!

You can overnight at the Wieliczka Salt Mine, Krakow - the guy asked us if we wanted to when we arrived at the gate - all very friendly. 

At Auchwitz (if you go there) there are plenty of car parks and the one we stopped in allowed overnight parking - as I think did many others. 

In the Mazurian lake district there is a 'motorhome campsite' in the 'main town' we stopped in which was easy to find; I think that one was about 15 euros. I think it was in Mikolajki - 53.80278; 21.57444. 

We also wildcamped and in cities stayed in guarded carparks for the price of the parking - the international 'OK to sleep' sign was always met with a thumbs up - even in Warsaw 15 mins from the city centre.

I posted quite a lot about the toll system, which you should find in Poland Touring. The tolls are cheap once you've got your ViaToll box, but be warned, they toll the roads parallell to the motorways in some places, so it's best (essential) to get the ViaToll box. No problem with getting it or returning it and getting a refund, but allow some time - if you get a queue and there are others besides you struggling with language you'll need some patience for the long wait! Make sure you have your V5 and evidence of your Euro rating, otherwise you'll end up on the top rate. You'll have to sign a contract which you won't understand, but we've had no problems with it at all.

Good luck with your trip. We love it - there's loads to see, the cities and beautiful and the people friendly - (as most are wherever you go.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

The viaTOLL box is only compulsory for vehicles over 3.5t, although it can be used by under 3.5t vehicles at toll plazas instead of cash, but for a casual user not worth while as I think it is only A2 and A4 motorways where there is a toll for those vehicles.

For over 3.5t the viaTOLL box charges per km via sensors on overhead gantries on motorways and trunk roads. See this site for details, including map

http://www.viatoll.pl/en

Geoff


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

This seems to have sparked some interest. We could turn it into a MHF informal meet.


Jed


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

jedi said:


> This seems to have sparked some interest. We could turn it into a MHF informal meet.
> 
> Jed


We are planning to take a trip along the coast of Belgium, Holland, Germany and into Poland this autumn, weather permitting. An informal meet in the Masurian lakes would be great.

However, (there's always a however) if the weather is anything but good my wife will give orders to go somewhere warm and sunny.

Sandy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

One point I forgot to mention in earlier posts.

For campsites, be sure to check opening periods. I have only seen our local oe open in mid-summer. I suspect this may be general. But as I said before there is always somewhere to park.

I have checked a few in Slovakia and only found one open all year - and that is attached to a hotel, which operates all year.

Geoff


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

After some searching of the website finally found where to get my viatoll box from at the border. May be of use to others planning to head that way.

http://www.viatoll.pl/en/trucks/cus...service-facilities/border-distribution-points

I finish work tomorrow but, not being renowned for my speed, will probably reach Poland around early May :grin2:.
Thanks again for all help offered so far. A 'like' button is totally inadequate.

Jed


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Have a good one Jed,


We're off in the opposite direction in a couple of weeks time.


Pete


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

If things go to plan, we'll be in Poland some time around June. Enjoy your trip Jed.


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

If anyone is interested in campsites we visited when doing Poland, Slovakia, Hungary and Czech Republic look here we did a long trip that year including Italy but you can follow the route from the Ossiachersee in Austria and the route down to there is on the European Routes page of the website. Hope this helps Sites listed and many photos.
Cheers DianneT


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

DianneT said:


> If anyone is interested in campsites we visited when doing Poland, Slovakia, Hungary and Czech Republic look here we did a long trip that year including Italy but you can follow the route from the Ossiachersee in Austria and the route down to there is on the European Routes page of the website. Hope this helps Sites listed and many photos.
> Cheers DianneT


Link = 'Server not found'


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

This is the link to Dianne's blog, Geoff.

http://www.joysofeuopeancaravanning.co.uk


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I've loked at Dianne's blog again, and it's not clear which year she visited. It was "Eastern Europe info:- Hungary, Slovakia, Poland and Czech Republic."

The link to that trip is here:
http://www.joysofeuropeancaravanning.co.uk/easterneuropeinfo.htm

She writes "............... so we had to take 2 cars everywhere we went to-gether by car. At the big Cities we used the public transport. This incidently in Hungary, Poland, Slovakia and Czech was all Free if you were over 60 years old and lived in Europe. This was on Trains, Underground, Trams and Buses you obviously had to pay for City Tours and Boat Trips. You just had to show your Passport if stopped by the authorities."

Is that still correct please, as I rather like the idea of free travel?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Is that still correct please, as I rather like the idea of free travel?


It is free over 70 in poland.

Geoff


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for that Geoff. Looks like I'll have to return in 18 months.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Still hoping to head for Poland after Easter but this Viatoll system is driving me mad. Vehicles over 3.5 tonnes are classed as trucks. 


I would like to travel from Rotterdam via Dresden and cross into Poland at Gorlitz.


Where to get their toll box is proving too complex and I'm losing interest. Having read of other motorhomers ending up with large fines I don't just want to wander over the border and start looking around.


Anybody been there, done it?


Jed


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Poland is on our probable future touring radar so I'm following this thread with great interest.

I too don't think just hitting the 'like' button is thanks enough to Geoff for the huge amount of useful info he's given us all in this thread.

So, a note of personal thanks from me - Well done sir!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Only joined today, collect our first motor home next month ( owned caravans for 33 years) have found this post *extremely* interesting.
We are in East Germany, when we get to know our way around the forum maybe we could offer a stop off on the way into Poland, we are 20 km. from a crossing point.
Thanks for the Wild camping tips Geoff.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> Only joined today, collect our first motor home next month ( owned caravans for 33 years) have found this post *extremely* interesting.
> We are in East Germany, when we get to know our way around the forum maybe we could offer a stop off on the way into Poland, we are 20 km. from a crossing point.
> Thanks for the Wild camping tips Geoff.


Ah! our crossing point is up to 3.5 tons only, the others are 1 hour north or south from here so not far away.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I am wondering

If a van is upgraded from 3500 to 3850 and it's not fully loaded then how does anyone know you are not 3500

Conversely if you are overloaded at 3500 as I suspect many vans are 

Does that make it a lorry under Polish law?

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> I am wondering
> 
> If a van is upgraded from 3500 to 3850 and it's not fully loaded then how does anyone know you are not 3500
> 
> ...


Sandra

Weight restrictions are related to the permissible, not the actual, weight.

So far, after 4 years, I have not seen a MH in Poland bigger in size than our N+B Arto, which has been plated at 3500kg. I get the impression that the assumption is that motorhomes are less than 3500g.

Certainly I have been through the manned toll booths on the motorways several times and never been questioned on the weight.

In law it does not matter whether a vehicle is classed as a lorry or not. If it is over 3500kg it should have a ViaToll box for payment on motorways and some trunk roads, which are paid for by deduction from credit by the overhead gantty sensors.

Do not take this comment as definitive, but I get the impression that the Polish authorities are not nearly as concerned with minor infringements of the breach of 3500kg rules as for example the Austrians and Swiss. But then Poland does not have much transit traffic which could fund the methods of enforcement for a very low volume of traffic which might be infringeing the rules.

Geoff


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Geoff
Just planning a 12 month trip and this thread has given us cause to consider Poland. We are in an 8.5m 7tonne Concorde. Is this going to cause us problems as I see you say that you rarely see larger vans?
Anything else that we need to know??
Many thanks.... And for all the info you have posted
Sally


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes it is 70 years old now. Changed on website.
DianneT


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

taz said:


> Hi Geoff
> Just planning a 12 month trip and this thread has given us cause to consider Poland. We are in an 8.5m 7tonne Concorde. Is this going to cause us problems as I see you say that you rarely see larger vans?
> Anything else that we need to know??
> Many thanks.... And for all the info you have posted
> Sally


Taz

I think the reason for lack of large MHs is the market here is not highly developed because only recently have people had the money and there are not many visiting MHs.

You should have no trouble using your Concorde here. It may be advisable if booking a site to check that they have a suitable pitch available.

With your size it would be obvious that you are over 3.5t, so you would have to get a ViaToll box to pay for motorways and some trunk roads, although they can be avoided if not in a hurry. Google ViaToll and check their map to see the roads affected.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Update on crossing weight*



JanHank said:


> Ah! our crossing point is up to 3.5 tons only, the others are 1 hour north or south from here so not far away.


We noticed the crossing weight has been upgraded to 7.5 tons.

Are YOU still considering Poland? Do you fancy a stop off in our garden in Brandenburg about 16 km. from the Polish boarder? Let me know. 
Janet


----------

